# Sichert euch jetzt noch eine RDA



## Gromer (15. Februar 2014)

PN an mich denkt dran am 18.02.2014 gibt es keine RDA mehr


----------



## Gromer (16. Februar 2014)

Noch 2 Tage bis Blizz die RDA aus dem Spiel entfernt . GOGOGO


----------



## Gromer (18. Februar 2014)

So letzte Chance ... Morgen nach der Wartung isses vorbei 



PN mit Email-addy an mich


----------

